# Winter tyres



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Do insurance companies need to be contacted if i'm putting winter tyres on the car for 4 months?

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

from what moreth>n told me they are only interested if the size/ speed rating is different from OEM spec as mine are the same size and rating and on the same wheel rims ((my car is on steelies anyway)) 

cant harm to ring them to check though to be on the safe side

wonder how many people notify their insurance co that they have fitted a set of ditchfit budget range


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

im guessing they normally don't care what tyres you got as long as "after market" wheels are declared


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

most winter tyres will have a lower speed rating.

as above how many people tell them they are on part worn or remoulds


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I called my and they said its not classed as a mod so they aint worried,but took a note of it anyway


----------

